# Light Electronic Warfare Teams, Who and What are We?



## OceanBonfire (30 Mar 2022)

> As information technologies advance so does the Battle Space. The rapid pace of innovation increases the need for Light Electronic Warfare Team (LEWT) to adapt, and overcome these ever-changing technological advancements. Electronic Warfare (EW) is one of several disciplines combined to support the greater systems of Information Operations (IO). EW is used to monitor or deny the adversary use of the Electromagnetic (EM) Spectrum allowing us to gain better battlefield awareness and disruption of their communication at critical points in time. As members of the LEWT we are trained with flexibility and resilience in mind to meet the ever-changing needs of the Battle Space.
> 
> LEWT operators use highly sophisticated equipment and must be able to operate in austere conditions. The LEWT enables various combat effects by adding collection, processing information, analyzing and reporting on EM activities to the intelligence cycle. Operators need to extrapolate information in order to solve technical problems as they arise and ensure collection and processing of the information is accurate.
> 
> ...











						Light Electronic Warfare Teams, Who and What are We?
					

The rapid pace of innovation increases the need for Light Electronic Warfare Team (LEWT) to adapt, and overcome these ever-changing technological advancements.




					www.canada.ca


----------

